# Would this be a good motor ?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The Flying Dutchman said:


> 15 KW
> 250A
> 72 Hz
> 
> ...


Hi Dutch,

Please don't call an electric motor an engine Anyway, it appears to be an induction motor. Probably from a forklift. Might be about the right size, 136 kg, for your car, but a couple of things to give you trouble.

Induction motor = AC, alternating current. Need an AC controller, called an inverter. Not readily available for hobbyists and expensive if you find one.

"Ramming it up to 144v" Yeah, but you'll need to increase the frequency proportionally. That increases the speed, and power. All done with the inverter. You need to know what you're doing, to say the least. Not as simple as with the DC motors.

It appears to be TENV, totally enclosed non-ventilated. Rated 15 KW for 30 minutes. Not too shabby. But is it enough for your application?

Actually, a pretty nice looking motor.

Regards,

major


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

Aha, thanks for explaining that 

Learning... 

But how do you can tell this is an AC motor ?

I know - a bit- the big difference's between AC and DC , but how do you can tell/see this is an AC motor ?

And i didn't know AC electric stuff was/is more expencive, thanks for telling that 

( sorry for being such a pain in the ass with all the stupid/noob questions  )


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Frequency is the main giveaway. AC alternates current at a frequency. DC does not alternate, and has no frequency.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

Aha, thank you


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

The Flying Dutchman said:


> But how do you can tell this is an AC motor ?
> 
> I know - a bit- the big difference's between AC and DC , but how do you can tell/see this is an AC motor ?


Connect it to 10 car batteries in a string. Does it hum badly and emit fumes without moving? AC. Does it spin up wildly, eventually breaking up in pieces in a spectacular way? DC.


----------

